# Warning to Photobucket Users



## OllieNZ (30 Jun 2017)

Hi All,

Photobucket have changed their terms of service and you now require a $399.99 USD/yr subscription (P500 account) to allow 3rd party sharing of photos (using the IMG code). If they haven't already THEY WILL replace all your shared images with a Photobucket message advising you need to upgrade to a P500 account (The actual image stored on your account will be safe).
As my photo links are currently broken and I will be removing all photos and closing my Photobucket account and finding another host.

*I've just spoken to LondonDragon and thankfully he has considered this type of event (loss of photo hosting) and UKAPS downloads and hosts the photos to prevent the loss of photos. So no need to worry about redoing journals, how to's etc on here.* 


Quote: From the Photobucket Terms of Use
Types of Accounts, Pricing and Limits

Visiting : There is no cost to visit the Site or to register as a Member.
Free account : Each individual Member gets one free account that provides 2 GB of free storage or space available for your original photo files, or videos under 10min. The free account does not allow any image linking or 3rd party image hosting. If a free account Member exceeds their Content Limit, their account will be immediately suspended and they will need to become a “Paying Member” (defined below) in order to continue accessing their account. You can upgrade to a Plus account at any time.
Ad-free Account : The Ad-free Account offers Members the ability to use the Site without seeing any third party banner advertisements when logged into your Ad-free Account (note, viewers of your images within Photobucket will see ads unless they, too, have Plus accounts and you will continue to see Photobucket offers and announcements). This account level is available for $2.49 / month, payable by the Member on a monthly recurring basis.
Plus Account : The Plus Account offers several paid options that may give the Paying Member more storage, bandwidth, 3rd party image hosting, image linking and/or other services as outlined below. Once and during such period of time in which you subscribe to and pay for a Plus Account, we will consider you a "Paying Member." Please note that all Plus Account subscriptions are billed annually at the commencement of the service. Photobucket may also offer a monthly billing option for its Plus Accounts (see terms and restrictions, below).
Available Plus Account Plans : Photobucket offers the following Plus Account Plans:
o Plus 50 Plan: 52 GB of Storage for $59.99 / Year. The Plus 50 Plan does not allow any image linking or 3rd party image hosting.

o Plus 100 Plan: 102 GB of Storage for $99.99 / Year. The Plus 100 Plan allows for unlimited image linking but does not allow 3rd party image hosting.

o Plus 500 Plan: 500 GB of Storage and unlimited bandwidth for $399.99 / Year. The Plus 500 Plan allows for unlimited image linking and unlimited 3rd party image hosting


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (30 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. Out of curiosity where are the images hosted from Tapatalk uploads, anyone know?


----------



## AnhBui (30 Jun 2017)

I've stopped using it for many years. Best candidates now are Google photos and Flickr


----------



## ian_m (30 Jun 2017)

Http tag to photobucket still works ?


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2017)

Due to older journals in particular loosing photos, I have installed a script that converts linked images from external sources to internal attachments hosted on UKAPS, therefore those images will never be lost as they are hosted on UKAPS server and linked locally, even if the member deletes the image on their server it will still be on the UKAPS posts. I started this about 2 years ago. It works with about 90% of hosts.


----------



## OllieNZ (30 Jun 2017)

ian_m said:


> Http tag to photobucket still works ?
> 
> View attachment 108999



It seems to be being rolled out progressively, some users on other forums aren't having issues YET.

The email I got this morning


----------



## OllieNZ (30 Jun 2017)

This is what my photos look like on another forum


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (30 Jun 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> Due to older journals in particular loosing photos, I have installed a script that converts linked images from external sources to internal attachments hosted on UKAPS, therefore those images will never be lost as they are hosted on UKAPS server and linked locally, even if the member deletes the image on their server it will still be on the UKAPS posts. I started this about 2 years ago. It works with about 90% of hosts.



As ever right on point


----------



## Nelson (30 Jun 2017)

So is this happening if you've already paid your years subscription ?.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2017)

Nelson said:


> So is this happening if you've already paid your years subscription ?.


I think it depends on the type of subscription you have... just upload directly to UKAPS using the upload a file button  there is no point using other forums either lol  why would you need to?


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Out of curiosity where are the images hosted from Tapatalk uploads, anyone know?


Using a standard browser go to a post you have uploaded an image via tapatalk and right click on it and say open image in a new tab, the URL should say ukaps.org on it, if so then its hosted on here.

Note: New files uploaded will be with the external host until I run the script which is on a bi-weekly basis at the moment. I last run it this morning.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2017)

ian_m said:


> Http tag to photobucket still works ?


If you right click this image and open in a new tab you can see is now hosted on UKAPS after I run the script earlier!!


----------



## Nelson (30 Jun 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> I think it depends on the type of subscription you have... just upload directly to UKAPS using the upload a file button  there is no point using other forums either lol  why would you need to?


My photos are always too big,and I can't be bothered to resize them all .


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2017)

Nelson said:


> My photos are always too big,and I can't be bothered to resize them all .


Install this: http://www.bricelam.net/ImageResizer/

then its a simple right click on image or images and just click on resize image!!! stop being lazy!


----------



## Nelson (30 Jun 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> Install this: http://www.bricelam.net/ImageResizer/
> 
> then its a simple right click on image or images and just click on resize image!!! stop being lazy!


Just don't see the point of the extra hassle.


----------



## zozo (30 Jun 2017)

I remember a forum had an inegrated HTML tag.. To resize pictures.. image tag size tag..
I always thought it was a very usefull addition especiaky posting pics linked from other sites..


----------



## OllieNZ (30 Jun 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> there is no point using other forums either lol  why would you need to?



I hope you're well versed on 4x4 3 and 4 link suspension design


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jun 2017)

Thanks Paulo...what would we all do without you?


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2017)

OllieNZ said:


> I hope you're well versed on 4x4 3 and 4 link suspension design


Nothing to it  couple of bolts and nuts and thats about it 



Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks Paulo...what would we all do without you?


Just doing my bit


----------



## ian_m (4 Jul 2017)

Notice my post #4 has been converted to UKAPS hosting from Photobucket. Nice.

Just added another http link, I assume that will be converted sometime.

Edit - 22nd July -  2nd Photobucket kink has been converted to UKAPS hosted. Yet again NICE.


----------

